# My first vertebrate



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I guess you got to start somewhere.

This ferocious beast tripped my trap and then thought he would hide behind a lawn chair. I was a bit nervous about taking the shot as he was underneath my motorcycle lift and in front of my chopper. I put 3/8" clean through with my HDPE little foot.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shooting mate.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

did you eat it?

Good thing you slayed that monster, they have been know to wipe out entire villages...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend..yeah I would worry about the chooper as well...Eat it? naw the cat got fed..Well if there was enough of those cridder's yes they

could do some damage.....so there is 1 less now..best to ya~AKAoldmiser


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I would have used looped 1745's and 1/2" lead myself, but maybe that is just me ;- )

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A verified veritable vertebrate shot it was too! You know the forum impetus to eat what you shoot, right Matt? May I suggest a red wine marinade overnight and frying with garlic and mushrooms in bacon grease, lightly breaded. Afterall someone just ate a chipmonk. That is weird.

Nice shot Mattsky..all kiddin' aside.


----------

